# New Tank Questions



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, so my new tank is setup and running. But......the tank is slightly unlevel I believe. It's only about a cm or so but it's noticeable if the water is filled to slightly below the trim. 
Is this something to worry about or should I forget about it? 
Also, I'm running a Eheim 2015 and the spray bar is at a 45 degree angle and the water is gently rippling. Should the flow be stronger (maybe my hose is too long/slack?) or is that the proper amount of flow?
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This earlier post will probably help 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3982&highlight=tank+level


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Kups said:


> Okay, so my new tank is setup and running. But......the tank is slightly unlevel I believe. It's only about a cm or so but it's noticeable if the water is filled to slightly below the trim.
> Is this something to worry about or should I forget about it?
> Also, I'm running a Eheim 2015 and the spray bar is at a 45 degree angle and the water is gently rippling. Should the flow be stronger (maybe my hose is too long/slack?) or is that the proper amount of flow?
> Thanks in advance for any help!


It's not too critical for the smaller tanks (10 gal or less) if it's out just out a bit but for a larger tank it's extremely important. It's much easier and safer to level the stand rather than the tank.

Is the spray bar above or below the water line and how far is it above or below? It really depends on what you're trying to accomplish. If you want a lot of turbulence and aeration then set the bar above the water line with the holes 1/2 inch above at a 30 degree angle (not an exact science here) and watch the bubbles being created in the water column. Very messy for the tank hood though. You can also place it below the water line and face it upwards. Less aeration but also a lot of surface turbulence. If you just want to get the water circulating in the tank then put it below the water line facing either down at a 30 or 60 degree angle (you mileage may vary) but you will get less surface agitation therefore less O2 uptake. Compensate but using an air line. I don't use an air stone; just raw air goes into the tank and you should see the surface turbulence.

You'll need to make adjustments to take into consideration tank size, dimensions, cannister size, air pump size, etc.

Cheers.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Great stuff, thanks for the help everybody. I'm going to check it again tonight but if it's not level I think I'm going to empty the tank and put a layer of styrofoam under. Then I'll shim it before putting the water back in. It's a brand new 45 gallon tank and stand in a one bedroom apartment. An accident would destroy everything I own! 
I haven't picked up any rocks yet so I can go get a few of those to add to my tank before I refill it. Does anyone know of any good spots to pick up rocks in the North York area? I checked out PJ's pets at Yorkdale but it was going to be about $40-$50 for a few rocks!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Any creeks around you?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Kups said:


> Great stuff, thanks for the help everybody. I'm going to check it again tonight but if it's not level I think I'm going to empty the tank and put a layer of styrofoam under. Then I'll shim it before putting the water back in. It's a brand new 45 gallon tank and stand in a one bedroom apartment. An accident would destroy everything I own!
> I haven't picked up any rocks yet so I can go get a few of those to add to my tank before I refill it. Does anyone know of any good spots to pick up rocks in the North York area? I checked out PJ's pets at Yorkdale but it was going to be about $40-$50 for a few rocks!!


any fish/pet store charges insane amounts for rocks, as mentioned above, check out creeks/rivers near you... even if you have a cottage take some from their. Or goto betz ? (i think)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

landscaping place has cheaper rocks if you want to buy....just wash well. Don't use styro to level, it will compress. Use something *solid*. If it's a metal stand, it's easy enough to shim just the legs that need it. One set of my tanks has the same unleveled amount. It sits on a board that has holes cut into it for one set of legs and none for the other set....Dremel is your friend in this case.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> any fish/pet store charges insane amounts for rocks, as mentioned above, check out creeks/rivers near you... even if you have a cottage take some from their. Or goto betz ? (i think)


Betz Cut Stone.

Nice guys there, lots of rocks. Just don't grab any type of limestone


----------

